

Ask HN: is it worth forking out $1995 for TechCrunch Disrupt? - durga

I have a bootstrapped startup, with obviously not a pile of cash to spend. Is it worth spending 1995$ to attend Disrupt?
======
trueneverland
No. Unless you get to present on stage in the Battlefield, of which only a
handful are chosen, the Alley is a complete joke. Majority of the people there
will be focused on the Battlefield and hardly any will frequent the Alley
floor except mostly other TCD Alley folks and some random people here and
there including MAYBE some off handed press folks. Of all the conferences I've
attended, by far one of the worse from an attendee perspective (Launch is up
there too), much less, a company with a table.

If you're hoping for exposure, this isn't it, unless again, you're in
Battlefield. Just about any other tech conference would be worth your money
instead, and a lot less generally speaking.

------
staunch
Maybe if you're a B2B company targeting other startups and you're confident
you can generate >$1995 in direct sales.

Otherwise it's probably not a great use of funds. There is always the off
chance you'll meet the right person and it will help you in a big way, but $2k
is a lot to gamble as a bootstrapped startup and there are free ways to meet
people.

------
adrianwaj
I think you're supposed to hangout in the foyer, that was some tip I read a
while back. You just might look weird without a name tag if you can even get
in. Parking lot would look desperate.

------
RollAHardSix
The fact you have to think about it says 'no' to me. My .02.

------
rcavezza
Try to get into the hackathon and build something semi-related to your
startup. $1995 then becomes free - the hackathon gives you a free ticket to
the event.

------
ohnivak
No.

